# Reformed Blog Hosting



## Semper Fidelis (May 26, 2006)

What do you guys think of my site here:

http://www.solideogloria.com

I've managed to figure out how to syndicate different blogs that have agreed to let me host their blog sites.

I'm still looking for more Reformed people here to blog. Details are on the site but you can easily migrate a Blogger site over to SoliDeoGloria.com and be http://blogname.solideogloria.com instead of being http://blogname.blogspot.com (or whatever you're using).

[Edited on 5-27-2006 by SemperFideles]


----------



## JOwen (May 27, 2006)

Brother,,
Great suff I'd like to switch my personal blog to your hosting service. www.freewebs.com/knowhim. Not sure how best todo this. Can you help?

Kind regards,

Jerrold


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 30, 2006)

Jerrold,

Did you still want to move?


----------

